# Dog food ingredients and allergies



## istein539 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking into getting my dog a grain and potato free dry kibble. It also should have limited ingredients. He may have an allergy to chicken, and maybe other ingredients. That is why I wanted to get a formula that doesn't have a lot of ingredients. He has been on grain free all his life. I have tried Pioneer Naturals and he seemed to have very runny stools. Recently I have been giving him Natural Balance Limited Ingredients, it seemed to give him a solid stool, but it has potato in it. I was reading that white potatoes contain a carcinogen called acrylamide. He has also had cancer so I read that a low glycemic diet is best, a diet without simple carbs. I was looking into Nature's Variety Instinct Limited Ingredient grain free lamb formula. It has tapioca in it. Is tapioca good to feed dogs? I was also looking into Canine Caviar Wilderness Grain free. It has no potato in it but it has whole garlic in it. I thought garlic was very harmful for dogs, that's what I've been told and also read that as well. How is Nutrisca formulas? Does anyone have any thoughts on these foods? Does anyone have suggestions as far as a grain, potato and chicken free food with not a lot of ingredients and single source protein being lamb or venison? I am a little leary of fish and fish meal unless I know it doesn't have ethoxyquin in it. I am trying to find something that will help him have a more solid stool. I would welcome whatever input anyone can give me. I have been doing so much reading my head is spinning! Please help!
Thanks
Ilene
istein539


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

The internet is FULL of contradicting and overwhelming information about which dog food/ingredients are "best." 
You'll just have to choose one that looks good and go from there. With a dog like this, I'd try something super simple, like Precise Foundation or Sensicare. They are basically Chicken/brown rice and Lamb/brown rice. Unless there is a true allergy to a grain, grain-inclusive foods are no better or worse than grain free foods. Precise also has a grain free line in their Naturals line. The Holistic line has a lot of extra ingredients which may not be good for an allergy dog.

I don't work for Precise or anything, just have been happy with the results it provides as far as simplicity. Hard to find a grain/potato free food, though, if that's what you genuinely need. Hopefully others will check in with some ideas.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a very sensitive dog (Maddie), and she is allergic/sensitive to many common kibble ingredients: chicken, eggs, lamb, alfalfa, all grains (tried them all), and especially potato (white and sweet). The only three kibbles that don't set off her allergies that I've found so far are (all are grain free): 
*California Natural Salmon and Peas 
*Back to Basics Hi Protein Pork 
*Zignature Turkey

I've thought about trying Nature's Variety LID rabbit, and also Innova's new grain free. Wish I could get some samples of these. I have to order CN and BtoB online - not available in my area. I can get Zignature locally. I like to rotate with each bag to vary the protein/formula.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know if it would bother you or not, but NV sources their rabbits from China. FWIW.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you could cook for your dog or go raw.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i have one of those . high eosinohil count, no parasites.

i now am on raw but, did it with kibble for a long time with success. novel protein. the company you mentioned was one b (pioneer natural) but i emailed them 3x and got no response, and called so done with them. i rotated between ziwi peak (sell your fist born) , for about 3-4 weeks-venision because she never had it, lamb. then i found something which probably wasn't a great food, but rabbit, then duck. never more than a small bag, lasting 4 weeks. ,5 pred every 6 days or so. 
vet doesn't approve of rotating but meanwhile it works. sorry dr d, my dog ,me figuring it out.
was on fromm, did well, but gf and not more than the 4 weeks . 

now, haretoday, rabbit, goat, llama (i know , skeeves me a bit too). bone in, organs in. will get some herring, head and guts and all, ground from local fresh not farmed montauk fish. going to attempt the bison which is mixed with beef, as vangie once had an intolerance to beef but i think it's cause i had her on it more than the 4 weeks. also supplementing with ground turkey, chicken , beef, and egg shells when needed, from nick's prime shop, as i'm still figuring out the poo look. i'm also sick of figuring out the poop look.

trying duck as well, as that was novel for vangie.

jake still on fromm and farmina, cod and herring. he's 12 so going slow with what to do with him.

when rex was alive, i cooked a lew olsen liver support diet, lots of cod, (try poaching 6 lbs and not selling your house, greens-kale, broccoli, cauliflower, all organic, carrots, and, sweet potatoes, organic. i had the percentages down, did it about every 8 days, and truly was up to my elbows in it. it worked.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i have one of those . high eosinohil count, no parasites.

i now am on raw but, did it with kibble for a long time with success. novel protein. the company you mentioned was one b (pioneer natural) but i emailed them 3x and got no response, and called so done with them. i rotated between ziwi peak (sell your fist born) , for about 3-4 weeks-venision because she never had it, lamb. then i found something which probably wasn't a great food, but rabbit, then duck. never more than a small bag, lasting 4 weeks. ,5 pred every 6 days or so. 
vet doesn't approve of rotating but meanwhile it works. sorry dr d, my dog ,me figuring it out.
was on fromm, did well, but gf and not more than the 4 weeks . 

now, haretoday, rabbit, goat, llama (i know , skeeves me a bit too). bone in, organs in. will get some herring, head and guts and all, ground from local fresh not farmed montauk fish. going to attempt the bison which is mixed with beef, as vangie once had an intolerance to beef but i think it's cause i had her on it more than the 4 weeks. also supplementing with ground turkey, chicken , beef, and egg shells when needed, from nick's prime shop, as i'm still figuring out the poo look. i'm also sick of figuring out the poop look.

trying duck as well, as that was novel for vangie.

jake still on fromm and farmina, cod and herring. he's 12 so going slow with what to do with him.

when rex was alive, i cooked a lew olsen liver support diet, lots of cod, (try poaching 6 lbs and not selling your house, greens-kale, broccoli, cauliflower, all organic, carrots, and, sweet potatoes, organic. i had the percentages down, did it about every 8 days, and truly was up to my elbows in it. it worked.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry for the duplicate .couldnt delete.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

did your dog have an allergy test?


----------

